# bien / bon



## Virtuose

Est-ce qu'il existe une différence entre: *C'est bon de...* / *C'est bien de* ... 
J'aimerais bien dire que la natation est bonne pour la santé. Laquelle entre ces deux expressions je devrais employer?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également le fil mieux / meilleur ainsi que bon / bien - interjection, fonction phatique.


----------



## petitefrancaise

Je serai tentée de te dire que lorsqu'on dit c'est bon de, on parle d'un plaisir, d'un bénéfice lié au corps alors que lorsqu'on dit c'est bien de, on parle d'une vision morale.

On dira donc, c'est bon pour la santé de faire de la natation (mais cette phrase est moins correcte que "la natation est bonne pour la santé"), c'est bon de faire du sport mais c'est bien de donner de l'argent aux pauvres.

En revanche je ne suis pas certaine que cela soit toujours le cas, et qu'il n'y ait pas quelques exceptions, je laisse aux professionnels le soin de rentrer dans les détails


----------



## Lapinogaie

Je suis d'accord avec toi, 'C'est bien de ...' évoque une idée de morale, de moeurs et d'éthique.


----------



## tilt

De très nombreuses discussions existent dans le forum "Vocabulaire" français/anglais sur le sujet.


----------



## CarotteXU

Quand ils sont utilisés comme attribut ou comme épithète, quelles différences entre "bien" et "bon'?

Par exemple:
Il ne faut pas trop boire,...
J'aime bien la Chine, ...
J'aime bien le porc, ...
Pour remplir les trois points de suspension, lequel faut-il respectivement choisir de "c'est bien" et de "c'est bon"?
Merci beaucoup d'avance!


----------



## ChrisPa

je dirai:
Il ne faut pas trop boire, ce n'est pas bien
J'aime bien la Chine, ?? ni l'un ni l'autre.. c'est beau peut-être
J'aime bien le porc, c'est bon


----------



## Silya

Bonjour,

j'ai discuté sur mon ancienne prof de francais avec mon amie francaise, et elle m'a expliqué la difference entre 
"Ma prof, elle n'est pas bonne" et
"Ma prof, elle n'est pas bien".

Et maintenant je me souviens pas ce qu'elle a dit, est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui pourrait me l'expliquer de nouveau?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Ces deux formulations sous entendent un adjectif.

Ainsi par _Ma prof, elle n'est pas bonne_ je comprends _Ma prof, elle n'est pas bonne pédagogue_. Attention toutefois car s 'agissant d'UNE prof, bonne peut avoir une acception sexuelle dans le sens de désirable. (La connotation n'existe pas pour bon, version masculine de bonne ...) Ce sens particulier ne semble pas correspondre à votre cas.

_Ma prof, elle n'est pas bien_ me pose plus de problème. Sans contexte, ce n'est pas évident. Je traduirais soit par _Ma prof, elle ne se sent pas bien_ (état passager) ou par M_a prof, elle n'est pas bien normale_. (état habituel) ou du moins _Ma prof, elle ne me convient pas_.
Dans votre contexte, je privilégierais l'état habituel.

En espérant ne pas avoir embrouillé les choses.


----------



## quinoa

Effectivement, "ma prof, je ne la trouve pas très bonne" = je juge sa compétence de pédagogue.
"Je ne la trouve pas très bien" = mon jugement est plus large et englobe à la fois sa compétence et sa manière d'être avec ses étudiants.


----------



## Chimel

Je rejoins Quinoa à propos du sens plus global de _bien_.

"Je connais un bon restaurant": je me réfère uniquement à la qualité de la nourriture.
"C'est un petit restaurant pas très cher, mais qui est très bien": c'est plus général, on y mange peut-être (un peu) moins bien que dans le "bon" restaurant, mais on y est très bien servi, on s'y sent bien...

A vous de transposer cela de la nourriture aux qualités humaines et pédagogiques.


----------



## Viobi

[…] _bien _couvre un champ plus large que _bonne_. En plus d'être compétente, elle est sympa, souriante, dynamique, encourageante...


----------



## Pitt

Bonsoir!

Je voudrais savoir si *bien* ou *bon* est correct:
_1 L'hôtel est* bien*, les chambres sont belles.
2 L'hôtel est *bon*, les chambres sont belles._

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,
On utilisera "L'hôtel est bien" (sans pour autant dire que "l'hôtel est bon" est incorrect).
En épithète on utilisera bien sûr "bon" : " C'est un bon hôtel"


----------



## Pitt

Merci beaucoup! En ce cas* bien *est un adjectif?


----------



## SergueiL

Oui, un adjectif invariable.


----------



## littlepond

Bonjour !

J’ai lu des exemples comme « _Un homme, une femme bien_ » pour le mot « bien » comme adjectif invariable dans la neuvième édition du dictionnaire de l’Académie française sur cnrtl.fr. Je me demande d'abord si c'est vraiment correcte (!) et puis, si ça l'est, s’il y a une différence entre « une femme bonne » et « une femme bien » dans ce cas ? Jusqu’à ce soir, je pensais qu’on peut dire « elle est bien » mais pas « une femme bien ».

Merci de m’éclaircir !


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

L'adverbe _bien_ s'emploie en effet comme adjectif invariable, comme c'est le cas dans une expression aussi courante que _C'est bien_. Il peut aussi qualifier une personne et on peut dire  _il est vraiment bien_ , mais aussi _quelqu'un de bien _, _une femme bien _, _un monsieur très bien_, _un homme bien sous tous rapports_ . _Bien _ veut dire généralement _doté de qualités morales, qui a de la valeur_. _Une femme bonne_ ne s'emploie guère et_ une  bonne femme_ est une expression plutôt péjorative ( ue femme simple, ordinaire, plutôt âgée ).


----------



## littlepond

Bonjour et merci de votre réponse !

Je me suis rendu compte que peut-être j’ai mal choisi le titre de ce fil. Ma question est en consiste-t-elle la différence entre « bien » comme adj. invariable et « bon, bonnne » ? « Un bon homme » et « un homme bien », « de bons gens » et « des gens biens », etc. - est-ce qu’il y a une différence du sens ? Si oui, laquelle ?

Merci d’avance encore !


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour,
On évite de dire "un bon homme" entre autres parcequ'il y aurait confusion à l'oral avec "un bonhomme" qui a un tout autre sens ("un bonhomme de neige" ou "mon petit bonhomme" pour un enfant).
un homme bon = bienveillant (bon avec les enfants/les animaux)
un homme bien = déjà expliqué par J.F. de TROYES
de bon*nes *gens et des gens biens = memes différences que pour "homme".


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonjour,

Je pense déjà lu une fois qu'on pouvait utiliser parfois bien comme synonyme de bon même si c'est un adverbe.

P.ex.: Je trouve que ton travail est bien.

Est-ce que je me trompe?


----------



## Barsac

Bon est un adjectif, bien est un adverbe."Je trouve que ton travail est bien" n'est pas très bon -).


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Pour cette phrase je partage l'avis de Barsac, mais dans d'autres cas _bien _est employé comme adjectif. On dit :_ Je suis bien , il ne se sent pas bien _; il peut même être épithète dans des expressions comme _des gens bien _, _une fille bien_ .


----------



## Chimel

Même "ton travail est bien" peut tout à fait se dire selon moi. "Bien", "très bien", "assez bien"... sont des qualificatifs que les enseignants utilisent couramment pour évaluer des travaux d'élèves. Si un élève obtient "bien" pour son travail, pourquoi ne pourrait-il pas dire que son travail est bien?

Dans d'autres contextes aussi: "Ton texte est bien, mais je changerais la conclusion". Le sens est légèrement différent de "ton texte est bon" (voir les nombreux fils à ce sujet, y compris les messages précédents sur celui-ci).


----------



## Pistache et Vanille

Bonjour,
dit-on que quelque chose est "bon" ou "bien" pour l'environnement ?
Par exemple : Manger bio est bon / bien pour l'environnement ?
Personnellement, j'ai une légère préférence pour "bon" mais je ne suis pas sûre.
Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

J'ai la même préférence, bien qu'il soit possible d'utiliser _bien_. Ce serait l'inverse s'il n'y avait pas de complément :   _Manger bio est bien _ou _c'est bien de manger bio ,_ du moins si l'on veut dire que c'est un comportement éthique, responsable. L'emploi de bon dans ce cas serait plutôt compris comme bon pour la santé ou agréable.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

Pour répondre aux deux dernières questions que tu soulèves, je dirai qu'*en général, "bien" et "bon" ne sont pas synonymes.

Pa exception, on peut employer "bien" à la place de "bon", notamment dans les cas suivants : 
*
_*1.*_"Bien" : adj. inv. attribut ; forme impersonnelle :_Voilà qui est bien = Voilà qui est bon_*, dans le sens de "satisfaisant". *
Ex. donné par l'Académie française :_ Il est bien de garder une certaine autonomie ; _on pourrait écrire : _Il est bon de garder une certaine autonomie.

*2. En matière de restauration, "bien" remplace souvent "bon". *_Ex. : _Il est bien votre vin blanc.
_


----------



## Emmanue11e

Est-ce qu'on dirait 

_Les applis comme Tinder ne sont pas bien pour les relations.
Les applies comme Tinder ne sont pas bonnes pour les relations.
_


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles, mais dans ce cas je préfère _bonnes_.


----------



## vidar

Ma voisine a répondu à la question 't'aime ça ?', en sujet d'un certain émission de télé, avec 'oui, c'est bien ça' - pourquoi c'est 'bien' et pas 'bon' là ?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Elle ne répond pas qu'_*elle aime* bien ça_ ; elle répond que _*c'est* bien ça : elle aime ça_, c'est-à-dire que l'autre personne a raison.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,

Pour parler de la qualité d'une machine, laquelle des deux phrases suivantes est la plus convenable ?

_Cette machine est très bonne.
Cette machine est très bien._

Moi, j'ai l'impression que la meilleure option, c'est la deuxième phrase, mais que pourtant la première n'est pas impossible.


----------



## littlepond

Bonjour ! 
Je ne suis pas un francophone natif, mais je crois que seule la première phrase marcherait. C’est à dire, 

Cette machine est très bonne.
Cette machine marche très bien.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont envisageables, mais _bien_ est beaucoup plus naturel que _bonne_ dans cet exemple.


----------

